# Is piriton safe to take?



## victorioussunrise (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi I am 25+2 days pregnant and seem to be suffering from allergy/ hay fever symptoms quite badly this evening. Is it safe to take piriton? The box just says consult doctor if pregnant or breastfeeding rather than don't.

                                Thank you Victorioussunrise


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you over to maz, the pharmacist, who will be able to advise you better,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Piriton is fine to take in pregnancy if you need to  

Maz x


----------

